# my 20 gallon set-up



## RSully

Recently set-up a 20 gallon fowlr. Have slowly expanded to a few corals since fish are kinda not much of an option since I have aYellow Tail Blue Damsel. In the tank are 4 hermit crabs, 3 nassarius snails, 1 margarita snail, a coral banded shrimp, star polyp, hammer coral and a mushroom. Oh, and the Damsel. So far, eveything has done good. Only thing i've experienced is the loss of a hermit crab (not sure if he molted ot died as only found the exoskeleton and not the shell he was in. He also changed shells about 10 days ago). The shrimp has already molted after 2 weeks in the tank.

here's my current water test results:
PH 8.2
Amonia- less than .25 (I'd call it 0 but it may have a slight spike due to probably overfeeding last night trying to target feed my corals a bit of flake)
Nitrite- 0
Nitrate- < than 5 but looks closer to 0
Phosphate- < .25 but looks closer to 0

Will be picking up a calcium test kit tomorrow.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## RSully

lol, sorry. These first pics will be of display tank. I wanted to show what the margarita (correct me if I'm wrong) can do to an algae growth. The pics below were of a rock that was covered when I went to bed last night and as you can see, they've wiped out over half of it on this rock. Is this hair algae?

I'll get some more pics up later this evening.


----------



## RSully

Here's a pic of the hammer coral th evening we got it. I'll take some new ones after the lights come on so you can see how much it's opened now. Quite a difference.


----------



## RSully

The shroom. I'll get one of the base of this and see if you think the shells can be moved now or just leave them be.


----------



## RSully

Coral banded shrimp, post molt.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Still looks like Diatoms growing all over. You can leave the Shroom there, looks good. Put a rock under it so it has something to grab onto.


----------



## RSully

The molt. Thought it was dead at first. Molt this fast never crossed my mind (only been in tank 2 weeks.)


----------



## RSully

Straight on shot pre corals.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## RSully

Are you referring to the first pic of the algae in the QT? It's coming off the rock, about 1/2 to 3/4 long. 

Or are you referring to the main tank?



Reefing Madness said:


> Still looks like Diatoms growing all over. You can leave the Shroom there, looks good. Put a rock under it so it has something to grab onto.


----------



## Reefing Madness

DT, looks like strands of Diatoms, they look brown to me. ?? No?


----------



## RSully

Yeah, they are brown. There is a diatom bloom going on I just thought the longer "strandy" type algae was some sort of hair algae? Either way, the snail is cleaning it up nicely. :-D


----------



## Reefing Madness

:thumbsup:


----------



## RSully

*New arrivals*

OK, picked up a Kenya Tree and a feather duster today. I hate asking questions after the fact as it makes me feel a bit dumb. Can feather dusters and coral banded shrimp co-exist? The CB shrimp went straight at it and started picking away to where I had to reach in a get him out of the general area. The lfs said it wouldn't be a problem. Anyways, here's pics. One also of the HAmmer coral expanded.

Feather duster










Kenya tree still acclimating. Hoping that's a fairly calm spot otherwise I'll have to move it a little.










Hammer coral. I can never get a decent pic.









Hopefully, thefeather duster and CB will be fine. I really like the feather dusters and want to be able to put a couple more in down the road.

Sully


----------



## Reefing Madness

They are generally Reef safe. Throw something in there for him to munch on. Was he going at the Feather Duster or the tube?


----------



## RSully

Started with the tube, then either a bit of feather ot the worm itself. Either way, the worm shot back in the tube and it freaked the shrimp out. Now the shrimps back hiding in his corner. The Kenya tree is slowly starting to branch out, when it does I'll get another pic.


----------



## RSully

Starting to come out a little bit more.


----------



## RSully

Just finshedmy first calcium test- 360-380. I know that's low. I'm topping off with fresh and going to re-test along with test for everything else in a few hours. If it's still low, should I do a small WC or supplement if everything else checks out ok?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Supp if everything else checks out.


----------



## RSully

Well, I have to leave everything in someones hand until next Friday as I fly out for Florida in a few hours. I've left specific feeding instructions and to call if they see anything out of the ordinary. I'm actuall more worried about my FW tank ans the 2 leopard fish in there have gone through hell the last few weeks but they seem to be coming out ok. I even left out example amounts of how much food to feed for both tanks. No more no matter how hungry they might fool you into believing.

I did a few minor mods over the last 2 days 2 the 20 gal SW. Completely removed the standard HOB filter, added Chemi Pure and a Pura Filtration pad based on some advice of a lfs. He's been in the business for 40 years so I hope I'm not making any mistakes as theres nothing I can do until next Friday. I'll check in here while I'm gone.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You should be using the Chemipure Elite, as it has Ferric Oxide in it.


----------



## evanlundberg4

I grabbed one of those Kenya Trees after seeing yours. Pretty neat coral. Developing a soft coral fascination I'm afraid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Watchem, they propagate like mad once you've got them established. You'll see em drop lil stems in the water to catch hold somewhere in the tank.


----------



## jpeterson

Looks and sounds interesting


----------



## evanlundberg4

Wow really? I didn't know they propagated like that. I know they grow fast and get quite large. Well I suppose on the bright side if that's the case I'll have plenty of little frags to trade eventually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Looks cool, looks like you have a small forrest once they get going.


----------



## RSully

I was told this when I bpught them. One thing suggested was, make sure they're in a the right water flow. To little to none and they may not do well. Too much to where they're bent over and that will cause the propigation faster as they'll drop limbs faster, creating the propagation.


----------



## RSully

So, we got back last night. Everything is still looking good. I did water tests last night and 0's across the board with calcium coming in about 380. Water changes tomorrow and dosing a few days later. We just watched our biggest hermit crab change shells back and forth twice and the one he chose was the one I had blocking the mushroom in to attach to something. Apparently, the nushroom attached to the shell he wanted and went for a bit of a ride before he swithched back. Got to figure out somewhere else to put the mushroom tomorrow as well. Just glad I came home to a healthy tank and that the neighbors did a great job watching and feeding everything. I feel like we got lucky with a new tank, having people come over to feed that aren't fish people and everything doing well.


----------



## Reefing Madness

:thumbsup:


----------



## RSully

Waiting on the newest additon to come out and see the light.

My new Green dragon eye Zoa









ALso, a shot of my hammer coral after weeks of finding a spot he would stay and wouldn't get knocked over or down to the sand by the coral banded shrimp. DOing much better now.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## RSully

New Zoa opened up. Should I cut the rock it's on in half to (not through the zoa but below it) so it sits down closer to the LR to give it a better chance to spread or leave it alone?


----------



## evanlundberg4

It will spread down over it in time. Mine was on a frag plug and spread down over that while thing and onto the rocks. I love the Zoas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Oh it will spread, don't worry about that.


----------



## RSully

So here's a few shots of the tank. WOndering if anyone has any opinions on corals/mushroom/feather duster/kenya tree placement? Would anyone move any of them and if so why?

Whole tank shot









Left side









right side


----------



## Reefing Madness

The Zoas don't need to be at the top, bout the only thing I can see. Looks good.


----------



## bigehugedome

AHH looking good.

I cant wait till I can add zoas, i love them! And wow that kenya tree does grow fast.

Oh and nice Christmas tree


----------



## aussieJJDude

Nice tank! 
I love the kenya tree! They look awesome! :-D
Good job!


----------



## RSully

Wel I haven't updated in over a month. Here's the newest addition and also a shot of my first homegrown?? mushroom. My mushroom had a baby. :smoke: :blueyay: A couple other shots. Still fighting a minor algae outbreak but nowhere near as bad as it was a couple weeks ago. Killing the lights and adding more snails worked wonders. My only concern is my hammer coral hasn't seemed very happy for a little while now. He'll only fully open for a couple hours a day and then seems to only stay about half open for the other portion of lights on. (it's doesn;t retract like when the lights are out though) Not sure what's going on there. I may have to give into the fact that theres just not wnough lighting for a coral like this one and return it while it's still realtively healthy to the lfs. Here's some oics ti see progress.

momma and new baby (attached to the shell also, lol) Just to the right you can see the either some type of fuzzy or hairy mushroom. It about doubled in size.









Pulsing Xenia









Full tank shot. You can see some corraline growth. Really exploded over the last few days. Also see the bit of algae problem I've still got.









and one more with a more close up of corraline.









Thanks for looking and welcome comments suggestions.


----------



## evanlundberg4

Keep up the good work it looks good so far. I've found at least with my tank that three algae comes and goes. I've had a couple short blooms of different sorts of algae that last a couple weeks and then are gone as fast as they came. The coralline algae is definitely cool however it became rampant in my tank and I ended up giving up on one whole long side because I got sick of scraping it. I have my tank set up as a peninsula buy its only viewable from one side now haha. What kind of lighting are you running? I have a hammer coral I got a week ago in my 20 long I set up a couple months ago. Seems to be doing well so far. I know they can be touchy and need calcium for building their skeletons. They aren't super light demanding corals I don't think so maybe you could try it up on top and see if that helps. I have mine under LEDs and I actually am thinking of moving it down a bit because they're crazy bright. Reefingmadness could probably tell you more what they need but you could also search the coral reference they have here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

At night when the lights are out, do you see sweeper tentacles coming out, looking for food prehaps? And What are your CA, ALK, and MAG #s? Im thinking he's hungry.


----------



## RSully

I'll do a calcium check tonight. 

Quick check with API test strips ( I know they suck but it's all I have for alk) shows alk above 180 but below 300. What's a good test kit for alk and mag?

I'm dosing iodine with my my top offs every few days (I put 1 drop in my topoff gallon jug and that takes about a week to empty)

I dose brightwell aquatics replenish (advanced trace and minor element supplement)

Water changes have been every 2 weeks or less. I can up it to every week but my amm, trites, trates and phos numbers haven't indicated having to do it. ( don't scream if my thinking is wrong, lol)


----------



## RSully

I'll have to check that tonight after lights out. I haven't noticed it before but it seems to me, it shrivels up like my mushroom does.



Reefing Madness said:


> At night when the lights are out, do you see sweeper tentacles coming out, looking for food prehaps? And What are your CA, ALK, and MAG #s? Im thinking he's hungry.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You can target feed em the likes of Mysis Shrimp, just a couple of pieces should do it.


----------



## RSully

I was using and still have reef plankton. I stopped feeding after the last bad hair algea bloom as that was the only change I had made prior to the "bloom". I'll try target feeding them tonight or tomorrow. Do you shut down your filtration when you target feed? I've heard that helps with it blowing all over you tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, it help keep it from blowing all over the place. Ya wanna try and get it to stick in the tentacles, then you'll know you've gotten it.


----------



## RSully

I need to find a mini turkey baster. The regular size ones just put out too much food.


----------



## Ogre44

Try an eye dropper, you should be able to pick them up at the drugstore.


----------



## RSully

ok, here's my latest test results.
am-0
trites-0
trates-0
ph 8.0 (lights not on yet)
cal-somewhere between 380-420 ( I hate the api test kit)
alk- between 180-300 (strip test)
mag-unknown but when I had my water tested a month ago, he didin't mention any problems. He does a 22 (i think) point check on your water.

I know my calcium may be a tad low but I don't think it needs any other sups than what I'm using (yet).

Last water change was about a week ago.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Its an LPS, ya gotta keep that ALK and CA at correct numbers, they use this stuff to grow.
Your ALK is between 180-300????? Gotta narrow that down a bit, thats to wide of a swing.
Here is the ALK chart for you.
http://glassbox-design.com/2009/alkalinity-conversion/
Too little and they cna't use it, to much and they can't utilize it.


----------



## RSully

I'm on a search for a better alk test kit and a mag test kit. None here in town so internet it is. The number I gave for the alk came from a API test strip. It goes from one color (180) to the next color (300). So dumb. I picked up some liquid reef from brightwell aqautics from the lfs today and am going to start using that tonight. Also got some ZooPlaniktos-s from the same company. He said this is a much cleaner way to target feed my corals than the frozen reef plankton I was using. He also mentioned that some of the frozen brands contain pea flower (I think thats what he said) which can kind of constipate your corals?? I don;t know anymore, so many differing opinions on so many differant things. It gets confusing, lol.

Thoughts on this test kit? http://www.amazon.com/Reef-Foundation-Test-Kit-Alkalinity/dp/B004FUJ5NE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1359251663&sr=8-3&keywords=magnesium+test+kit+saltwater


----------



## Reefing Madness

Liquid API test kits. 
Try Coral Vital


----------



## RSully

Sorry Evan, I missed your question. I'm running a dual t5 HO. 24 watss each. One Actinic and one 10K.



evanlundberg4 said:


> Keep up the good work it looks good so far. I've found at least with my tank that three algae comes and goes. I've had a couple short blooms of different sorts of algae that last a couple weeks and then are gone as fast as they came. The coralline algae is definitely cool however it became rampant in my tank and I ended up giving up on one whole long side because I got sick of scraping it. I have my tank set up as a peninsula buy its only viewable from one side now haha. What kind of lighting are you running? I have a hammer coral I got a week ago in my 20 long I set up a couple months ago. Seems to be doing well so far. I know they can be touchy and need calcium for building their skeletons. They aren't super light demanding corals I don't think so maybe you could try it up on top and see if that helps. I have mine under LEDs and I actually am thinking of moving it down a bit because they're crazy bright. Reefingmadness could probably tell you more what they need but you could also search the coral reference they have here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

Newest additon. I picked up a lawnmower blenny. I know it's it tight squeeze if I don't upgrade the tank in the near future but couldn't resist. My question is, is my damsel in more danger than the blenny if they don't work things out? The blenny wasn't having anything to do with the damsel coming at him. Also a shot of my hammer coral with it's first piece of fresh shrimp. So, did I mess up or will they work things out?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Na, the Blenny is cool. He'll settle in. No worries. The Damsel will still be the king.


----------



## evanlundberg4

You know I always wanted one of those. They're really cool little critters but my LFS hasn't ever had one. They get quite large actually too which is neat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

He is pretty neat. He still manages to get th damsels feathers ruffled up when he gets near his cave but other than that, I think they'll be fine.

It was pretty cool watching the hammer coral eat that piece of shrimp too.


----------



## RSully

So, I've decided to change things up a bit. Pulled out the top layer of rock this weekend and scooped out the YT Damsel and the Coral banded shrimp. The Damsel was returned to the LFS ( already kinda miss him but not enough to chnge my mind) The CBS was moved to the QT until I can rehome him. He was just to hard on the corals. 

Here's a few things I'm looking at and would appreciate any input. Current tank stock is a Lawnmower blenny and corals.

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Hi Fin Red Banded Goby

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Orange Stripe Prawn Goby

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Orangemarked Goby

I'd like to choose between one or two of these and then in a week or two add the final fish, an ocellaris and a black and white ocellaris. Would that be too much in the long run? I'm trying to keep it fairly peaceful.


----------



## Reefing Madness

I like em all, but the last one is a jumper. You should be ok with those, may end up getting a Skimmer with that bio load though.


----------



## RSully

Just picked up a high finned red banded goby and a tiger pistol shrimp. Hopefully they pair up. They are following each other around in the bag while acclimating.

While searching the net trying to decide which one o get, this one was always my first choice. While very small, the colors are gorgeuos. Hopefully they dont decie to make their burrow behind the rocks.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Nice choice!!


----------



## RSully

They've been in for a couple hours. The Shrimp disappeared into the substrate ( I think) instantly. The Goby was out for awhile, now they've both disappeared. Now let the waiting game begin to see what happens.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, pretty much.


----------



## RSully

A little update. The shrimp has made his burrow, lol. Now to find the goby. The burrow is kinda between rocks but hopefully they'll get out in front soon.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## MetalArm3

They find each other. It's starts out at one burrow, ends with an infinite amount of tunnels. That's what I love about them. My goby will pop out at the most random spots sometimes with his buddy not far behind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

Anyone care to guess where my pistol shrimp made his first burrow? :lol: No sign of the goby but I suspect he's behind the mound.


----------



## RSully

Goby is starting to show himself between the rocks a little. I put some frozen reef plankton in tonight and saw both the goby and the blnny eating some. 

That shrimp has built quite the little mound.


----------



## evanlundberg4

Wow nice that is pretty cool. I actually picked up a yasha hashe goby which is like your high fin guy only he's all white with orange stripes and a big tall fin. The pistol shrimp/goby pair is so cool. I've been waiting a month for my LFS to get a pistol shrimp to add for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

Hopefully you'll find a shrimp soon. It is pretty cool to watch what they do.

I was looking at the goby you got. The only reason I went with this one was it seems they have less of a tendancy to be jumpers. Time will tell though.


----------



## evanlundberg4

The other thing I'm hoping is he will be more friendly if he has a shrimp. I've had him about three weeks, maybe a month, and I bet I see him twice a week. I have no idea where he hides or what he eats but he isn't overtly skinny. He ate fine when I trapped him a couple weeks ago at night and kept him in a breeder net a couple days. Since then he's been hiding though. Glad yours is doing well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

Thanks! Yeah, I don't see a whole lot of mine. I mean, you can see him through the rocks but he never comes out from behind them. I'm acclimating a hectors goby, a clown fish, some type of anchor/hammer/frogspawn (lol) coral and my first piece of leather coral as I type. Hope for some pics tonight or tomorrow.

And I really am not sure what type of coral this is. It looks quite a bit differant from my hammer coral. lfs guy called it anchor but it looks a bit differant from the images I can find online.


----------



## evanlundberg4

Ah very nice. I'm not positive but I think there's a couple different types of hammer coral and I believe one is a branching type and another is like what you have an anchor looking one that grows into a big round ball. I know the frogspawns and hammers are all somewhat similar. Pretty neat for sure. Leathers are cool too especially when they get really big. I'm hitting the LFS tomorrow for some coral, cleanup crew, pistol shrimp and maybe some type of critter for my 20. I had a couple larger hermits go rogue and pull my snails out of they're shells this week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

Awe man, that sucks for the snails. I haven't had that problem yet but I' sure I will run into it at some point. Hope you're able to find some if not all of what you're looking for.


----------



## RSully

ugh! Woke up this morning to the clown trying to host the new anchor/hammer/frogspawn (whatever it is) coral. Is this going to be an issue for the coral or will it "get used to it"?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Coral will be fine, no worries. Clowns will almost host darn near anything.


----------



## evanlundberg4

Mine periodically try to host a small clump of those yellow colony polyps....I don't know why, kind of comical seeing too fervent sized clowns trying to cram themselves into a couple little tiny corals. They just close right up until the clowns leave no worse for wear.


----------



## RSully

A couple new photos of new additions.

New anchor/hammer coral with Benny the blennie off to the right.









New Hector hover goby and a leather coral my wife picked out. (and an upset star polyp)










Clown, was labeled as a perc but the more I look around, the more I think it's an occelaris?? And don't ask for a better photo of him. That's like trying to take a photo of a hyper active kid on crack, lol. Not to mention, I got a razor scraper today to get the corraline off the front glass and he would not leave me alone, lol. It was hilarious, I was actullay worried that I might nic him with the razor.









Another shot of Hector, original hammer and the new leather. You can also see a bit of the mushroom. It started as one and has become five. I need to get a good pic of it.









And finally, the high finned red banded goby. A little rock work movement and at least now you can see him. The pistol shrimp however :dunno:









Thanks for looking. Also, thanks to those who've answered so many questions and helped along the way.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Looking FANTASTIC Sully!!! Job very well done!!! Good to see.


----------



## evanlundberg4

I'm digging it man looks good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

*Looking Great!*

Love the coraline algae! 
How's the Hector Goby? I saw one at my LFS, such a great looking fish!


----------



## RSully

He's doing ok. I think he may have ventured into the other gobies habitat and taken a little bit of a beating but he seems to be recovering just fine. I'm amazed that the small little high finned read banded goby could do that. Can't think of who else would have done it as I've not seen the clown fish hav e any issues with him.

He's found his own little cave and comes out 5-6 times a day to graze in the sand or on the live rock. It's pretty cool to watch him eat and see the sand come sifting out of his gills. They are a great little addition to a tank.


----------



## nawilson89

RSully said:


> He's doing ok. I think he may have ventured into the other gobies habitat and taken a little bit of a beating but he seems to be recovering just fine. I'm amazed that the small little high finned read banded goby could do that. Can't think of who else would have done it as I've not seen the clown fish hav e any issues with him.
> 
> He's found his own little cave and comes out 5-6 times a day to graze in the sand or on the live rock. It's pretty cool to watch him eat and see the sand come sifting out of his gills. They are a great little addition to a tank.


It does look really interesting. I wonder how one would get along with my little red headed goby. 

How are the shrimp/goby combo? They seem super interesting and i've also been looking at them for my other tank. I think im falling in love with gobies.


----------



## RSully

The shrimp goby combo is awesome but they have picked their spot out and aren't seen a whole lot (backside of the rockwork.). They ARE visible but you only see the shrimp when the goby gives the OK. The goby comes way out in the open when I broadcast feed the tank and gets pretty brave, lol.


----------



## MetalArm3

Usually you don't see the shrimp. I see mine maybe once a month, but there's always signs (huge sand piles). So they won't be located in the back for long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

OK, so I spoke to soon, lol. Got home from work tonight and noticed a new sandpile and lo and behold, the shrimp and goby have set up camp in the front of the rockwork. I hope they stay there but will have to see. Adding some pics. I've been using my digital cam this whole time with soso pics. My wife showed me the 'HD" feature on our phones and I'll be using them from here on out. I think they came out killer and may submit one for photo of the month. Anyways, meet:

The protector 










And his buddy



















Any thoughts on which one to submit? I may post a few more. She got some great shots of everything this weekend.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## nawilson89

My votes on pic one! I love the those two together. 

You make me want to set up a 10g for that set up!


----------



## wake49

Awesome!


----------



## Reefing Madness

First shot has better coloring showing on the shrimp, and he's out more.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs

i am totally jealous!!! i have had a shrimp/goby pair in my tank for weeks. haven't seen the shrimp since i put him in the tank but do see piles of sand and one particular place where there looks to be a tunnel. the orange spotted goby hangs out there often. 

i wanna see my shrimp!!! waaaaaa

great pics!


----------



## RSully

BDLP,

They are a strange and fascinating combo. Came home today and the shrimp has built up a barricade around the hole. I haven't seen either one of them since I've been home but I think it's because the blenny likes to hang out in that area and ticks off the goby. If it was only for a few days, it was cool to really get to watch them do their thing.



Big Dogs Little Pigs said:


> i am totally jealous!!! i have had a shrimp/goby pair in my tank for weeks. haven't seen the shrimp since i put him in the tank but do see piles of sand and one particular place where there looks to be a tunnel. the orange spotted goby hangs out there often.
> 
> i wanna see my shrimp!!! waaaaaa
> 
> great pics!


----------



## RSully

*Mushroom eating*

Don't know if any of you target feed your mushrooms or not. Here is a shot after feeding one a piece of raw shrimp. Freaky but so cool.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs

RSully said:


> the shrimp has built up a barricade around the hole.


maybe he's anticipating the zombie apocalypse! 

that mushroom is gonna explode! i feed my brittle star pea-sized pieces of raw shrimp or scallop. he will grab it and shove it in and blow up like a balloon.


----------



## evanlundberg4

I vote the second picture with the shrimp all the way out. 

I actually have a high fin goby myself now. My yasha jumped while I was on vacation last week and somehow was accurate enough to get through the egg crate top. Glad to see your goby hangs out with the shrimp and they're out and visible. I finally got my hands on a tiger pistol shrimp, added it and haven't seen it yet. Plus to boot neither my watchman or my other goby have any interest in him. 

I actually feed my ricordia mushroom like that from time to time. It's super weird and folds right up into a ball like that. I think it helped it grow faster but maybe I'm crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

Thanks, I did submit the 2nd picture for the month of March and won with it. It was pretty cool. I think feeding the mushroom every couple of weeks has helped it multiply the way it has. I got it back in November of 12 and it has since spawned of 7 more little shrooms over time for a total of 8. It's making new one now for the last month and a half at a rate of about one every 2 weeks. I need to thin them, lol.

Sorry to hear your gobies don't want anything to do with your shrimp. May change though at some point.



evanlundberg4 said:


> I vote the second picture with the shrimp all the way out.
> 
> I actually have a high fin goby myself now. My yasha jumped while I was on vacation last week and somehow was accurate enough to get through the egg crate top. Glad to see your goby hangs out with the shrimp and they're out and visible. I finally got my hands on a tiger pistol shrimp, added it and haven't seen it yet. Plus to boot neither my watchman or my other goby have any interest in him.
> 
> I actually feed my ricordia mushroom like that from time to time. It's super weird and folds right up into a ball like that. I think it helped it grow faster but maybe I'm crazy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4

Hey sully any update pics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

I'll get some up soon. Couple new corals and got rid of the Kenya tree. It was just getting to big. It had grown to the top of my circ pump. The downfalls of such a small tank, everything will everntually out grow it at some point. Fortunately, my lfs will take it all back.



evanlundberg4 said:


> Hey sully any update pics?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

